# Lean that way! LEAN THAT WAY!!!



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Group of us went for a good rip on sunday. 7 bikes left and 7 bikes made it back with very few issues, well except for this!!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

how did the polaris make out


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Boy does that bring on flashbacks.

BFWDP


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Stogi said:


> Boy does that bring on flashbacks.
> 
> BFWDP


 Yeah... Those were the days though... lol


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Had it running again in about an hour. We all bring oil and a drain pan. Never know when ur gonna need it! Lmao

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah... Those were the days though... lol


Yep, very expensive days lol

BFWDP


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

rmax said:


> how did the polaris make out


with a winch...ha ha funny funny


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

blue beast said:


> with a winch...ha ha funny funny


 
lmao good one!!! why dose he go by there with no snorkels?!?!?!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I see a lot of people make that mistake when they start turning. Shift their weight to the outside trying to force it to turn not realizing you need to get on the inside to get that tire hooked up. 

Looks like y'all had some fun though!


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Ya I couldn't figure it out for a while. Then saw a vid of blackie205 on youtube explaining it to a guy and it made perfect sense! Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice vids


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

seems like a bad weekend!


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

betcha there is a guy with a polaris looking to get some snorks lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

narfbrain said:


> betcha there is a guy with a polaris looking to get some snorks lol


lol.... nice vids man


----------

